# work in gibraltar



## jalfy

Hi all,
we are new to this forum & apologise if this has been covered.

We would like to move to southern spain & work in gibraltar.

There is alot of agencies advertising for a online gaming company.
What i would like to know is does anyone know if these jobs actually exist as most agencies in the uk are just a waste of time & advertise jobs just to get a pool of people together for when there is expected vacancies coming up.

I know it may be best to contact companies direct so if anyone could name a few i would be grateful.

Also my wife has worked for the last 15 years as a insurance administrator.
Is there many jobs in that kind of work in gibraltar?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Pesky Wesky

jalfy said:


> Hi all,
> we are new to this forum & apologise if this has been covered.
> 
> We would like to move to southern spain & work in gibraltar.
> 
> There is alot of agencies advertising for a online gaming company.
> What i would like to know is does anyone know if these jobs actually exist as most agencies in the uk are just a waste of time & advertise jobs just to get a pool of people together for when there is expected vacancies coming up.
> 
> I know it may be best to contact companies direct so if anyone could name a few i would be grateful.
> 
> Also my wife has worked for the last 15 years as a insurance administrator.
> Is there many jobs in that kind of work in gibraltar?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Sorry I can't answer your question, but I've seen those ads too, and to me there seem to be too many, advertised too often.
However, there is a steady trickle of people who say they have got work in Gibraltar and are looking at where to live. Unfortunately, not many want to spill the beans about what they'll be doing! They could however in this thread
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...have-you-come-spain-last-year-found-work.html
I wonder if the fact that we get fairly constant posts about moving to work in Gibraltar is because there's a high turnover in whatever jobs it is that they are doing.


----------



## rachelstar85

Hi,

I currently live in Spain and work in Gib.
I live in Santa Margarita where there is a Bar, Supermarket, Bakery, Nursery, Beautician/Hairdresser, Pet shop, Chinese Bric a Brac store and an almost finished takeway on a complex 5 minutes from my house. 
There is a bus which runs once an hour and takes you to La Linea 5 minutes from the border in half an hour. 

In my opinion the job market in Gibraltar is fairly healthy, if you were not overly bothered about what you do, you would not struggle to find something. 

If anyone has any questions, please ask as I found it very difficult to find informed answers to my questions before coming here and would like to help others.

Rachel x


----------



## Pesky Wesky

rachelstar85 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I currently live in Spain and work in Gib.
> I live in Santa Margarita where there is a Bar, Supermarket, Bakery, Nursery, Beautician/Hairdresser, Pet shop, Chinese Bric a Brac store and an almost finished takeway on a complex 5 minutes from my house.
> There is a bus which runs once an hour and takes you to La Linea 5 minutes from the border in half an hour.
> 
> In my opinion the job market in Gibraltar is fairly healthy, if you were not overly bothered about what you do, you would not struggle to find something.
> 
> If anyone has any questions, please ask as I found it very difficult to find informed answers to my questions before coming here and would like to help others.
> 
> Rachel x


That's very nice of you Rachel. Sooo why don't you tell us what you and the people you know do in Gib, and how to find work there?
Please.


----------



## jalfy

Thank you very much for taking the time to reply!!

I have read the thread & found it very interesting although it goes somewhere off the beaten track.

I think lfe is hard where ever you live.... its what you make of that life what counts & in my eyes the sun would make a big big difference.

If anyone can give anymore info or advice i would appreciate.

Ta


----------



## jalfy

rachelstar85 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I currently live in Spain and work in Gib.
> I live in Santa Margarita where there is a Bar, Supermarket, Bakery, Nursery, Beautician/Hairdresser, Pet shop, Chinese Bric a Brac store and an almost finished takeway on a complex 5 minutes from my house.
> There is a bus which runs once an hour and takes you to La Linea 5 minutes from the border in half an hour.
> 
> In my opinion the job market in Gibraltar is fairly healthy, if you were not overly bothered about what you do, you would not struggle to find something.
> 
> If anyone has any questions, please ask as I found it very difficult to find informed answers to my questions before coming here and would like to help others.
> 
> Rachel x


Hi Rachel 
Could you point me in the right direction of companies in Gibraltar & where they advertise there vacancies or is the best way to go through an agency?
The agencies i have found on the net have the same old jobs advertised & like in the uk are full of s*it.

As much info as you could give me would be great.
Ta


----------



## rachelstar85

Hi all,

I work in gaming and my partner and I found jobs before we came here (I transferred with the company I worked for in the UK).
We actually came here for my partners job and not the other way round.
My best advice would be to look at the agency sites and give them a call to discuss your situation. Some good ones are: Castlehill recruitment, SRG Europe, Quad consultancy and Pentasia. 
The reason there are so many jobs at the moment is that so many companies are moving their business out here and expanding at the moment, most of the people I know work in gaming but I have a friend who works as a dental nurse and a friend who works in security.
The gaming industry out here is booming at the moment and if it's an area that you are interested in, I would say that you have a good chance of finding something (don't forget that an online gaming business has to have other departments such as finance, business analyisis, IT, HR etc - it's not all answering phones to customers and chatting online as most people believe!)
The agencies out here are not like in the UK, they have a lot less candidates and it's not so much a case of signing up then never hearing from them again!

Rachel x


----------



## Coco77

I suggest contact the Gib Government
here in London. I have received several emails from them regarding recruitment and renting.

The recruitment agencies I communicated with via email all responded to me.

Good luck and keep us posted.

Coco


----------



## kidpanget

Coco77 said:


> I suggest contact the Gib Government
> here in London. I have received several emails from them regarding recruitment and renting.
> 
> The recruitment agencies I communicated with via email all responded to me.
> 
> Good luck and keep us posted.
> 
> Coco


me as a filipino citizen working here in morocco, can contact the gib govrnmnt in london?


----------



## fergie

kidpanget said:


> me as a filipino citizen working here in morocco, can contact the gib govrnmnt in london?


Sorry, as a Philapina subject, you can only contact your own Philappine embassy in Morocco whilst being there, no other consulates would be able to help.


----------



## kidpanget

fergie said:


> Sorry, as a Philapina subject, you can only contact your own Philappine embassy in Morocco whilst being there, no other consulates would be able to help.


ahhhh...ok..thank u.....


----------



## Dalle

*Hi Rachel... information Please...*

Hi... Rachel...

I was reading you informations about Gib, and I really want have contact with you if is possible...
I never been on forums like this one, so is bit complicate for me... I like to know if is possible we exchange emails, I really trust on all of you information and I like to ask few things...
I'm live here in UK but I am Italian, so I want to know how things work out there, especially because I dont have good qualification..
I will be waiting for you answer...
Thank you for you time...

Fernando....


----------



## tazster

I work with the betting companies in gib in the networks / it planning side, most betting companies require experience/ knowledge of sports betting. As was mentioned by others the roles can be broad it/finance /local hr (head office in home nation uk etc provide main hr ) do you have much experience in this industry or you looking to break in ? . Pentasia seems to be a good agency but caution would be advised with some others I saw a role a while ago where I knew the job was going so applied I had few more certs than was needed long story short got call from agency but the job is still being advertised


----------



## rachelstar85

Hi,
I will happily help via the forum but not by email... nothing personal I just don't swap Emails with people I don't know.


----------



## xabiaxica

rachelstar85 said:


> Hi,
> I will happily help via the forum but not by email... nothing personal I just don't swap Emails with people I don't know.


absolutely - & it's something we discourage, & why there's a PM facility for regular posters


----------



## Dalle

Please Rachel, I really need someone to help.... and by reading all posts here I think you are the honest person...
Please just let me know when is possible we have chat here ... I really need some information about Gil.. Please...
Thank you...
Fernando.


----------



## jojo

Dalle said:


> Please Rachel, I really need someone to help.... and by reading all posts here I think you are the honest person...
> Please just let me know when is possible we have chat here ... I really need some information about Gil.. Please...
> Thank you...
> Fernando.



Ask your questions on the forum and someone will answer you - thats how it works. Rachel has made it clear that this is how she will talk to you. This is what she wrote


rachelstar85 said:


> Hi,
> I will happily help via the forum but not by email... nothing personal I just don't swap Emails with people I don't know.


*So Dalle, write your questions on here*

Jo xx


----------



## Sarah_P

jalfy said:


> Hi all,
> we are new to this forum & apologise if this has been covered.
> 
> We would like to move to southern spain & work in gibraltar.
> 
> There is alot of agencies advertising for a online gaming company.
> What i would like to know is does anyone know if these jobs actually exist as most agencies in the uk are just a waste of time & advertise jobs just to get a pool of people together for when there is expected vacancies coming up.
> 
> I know it may be best to contact companies direct so if anyone could name a few i would be grateful.
> 
> Also my wife has worked for the last 15 years as a insurance administrator.
> Is there many jobs in that kind of work in gibraltar?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi,

I couldnt help but feel that I should answer this. I live in Spain (Duquesa) and work in Gibraltar. I am a recruitment consultant in Gibraltar, and my husband works in the online gaming industry. 

To work within the gaming industry you will usually have worked previously within the industry otherwise the companies will not look at you

You are correct in saying that there are lots of agencies advertising roles for online gaming companies in the UK. Most of the roles are the same roles and are with every agency. What you have to remember is that Gibraltar is about 6km by 2km and has 30,000 registered residents. That is the size of a small town in the UK. Then, on top of that there are all of us that commute every day to work, making the border traffic horrendous.

All the roles should be live. It is a legal requirement to have only live jobs on your website. Whether or not companies adhere to that .... Our company only have current live jobs on our website.

Its such a shame that i didnt know about your wife a couple of weeks ago. I have just filled an Insurance Administrator and and Insurance Underwriter role, so yes, they do have those kinds of roles over here.

If you want any further information, please feel free to contact me directly and i will give you any help that I can with regards to finding work in Gibraltar.


----------



## Dalle

*another try... to Jo...*

Hi Jo....

How are you... Hope you are fine...
Thank you for be available to help with some information about Gil...
Well, I live here in UK, and I can't cop with this weather any more... I am Half Brazilian/Italian and I have no formal qualifications, (Well I have NV2 Professional cookery, but is very different and this do not work properly in Spain), so I was wondering if is cleaning jobs, caretaker, or other manual jobs and how easy is to find..... I am complete lost about where to start, because I have no one there to give the right indication... and when you dont have any friends or someone you know, the things go worst. I just hope you don be afraid to answer and tell me what is good to do.. To be honest this forum is to complicated..... I wish was like chat....where you ask and have good dialogue.... I decide have another go after few frustration posts...
Thank you for you patience and you time...

All the best...

Fernando...


----------



## xabiaxica

Dalle said:


> Hi Jo....
> 
> How are you... Hope you are fine...
> Thank you for be available to help with some information about Gil...
> Well, I live here in UK, and I can't cop with this weather any more... I am Half Brazilian/Italian and I have no formal qualifications, (Well I have NV2 Professional cookery, but is very different and this do not work properly in Spain), so I was wondering if is cleaning jobs, caretaker, or other manual jobs and how easy is to find..... I am complete lost about where to start, because I have no one there to give the right indication... and when you dont have any friends or someone you know, the things go worst. I just hope you don be afraid to answer and tell me what is good to do.. To be honest this forum is to complicated..... I wish was like chat....where you ask and have good dialogue.... I decide have another go after few frustration posts...
> Thank you for you patience and you time...
> 
> All the best...
> 
> Fernando...




first off - do you have an EU passport??


if no - you won't be able to work at all in Spain

if yes.......... the NVQ won't count here, and with almost a quarter of Spanish citizens & residents of working age unemployed............. there's not much chance of any work in any case

it's not much better in Gib


----------



## drfranny

jalfy said:


> Hi all,
> we are new to this forum & apologise if this has been covered.
> 
> We would like to move to southern spain & work in gibraltar.
> 
> There is alot of agencies advertising for a online gaming company.
> What i would like to know is does anyone know if these jobs actually exist as most agencies in the uk are just a waste of time & advertise jobs just to get a pool of people together for when there is expected vacancies coming up.
> 
> I know it may be best to contact companies direct so if anyone could name a few i would be grateful.
> 
> Also my wife has worked for the last 15 years as a insurance administrator.
> Is there many jobs in that kind of work in gibraltar?
> 
> Thanks in advance




HI there - In terms of agencies you will find that most of them here advertise the SAME posts, hence the apparent abundance of jobs. Getting work in Gibraltar is often down to sheer luck and is certainly not easy. A great many gaming employees do the rounds of companies, often having job opening info long before any hit the agencies anyway. My Daughter applied to one gaming company, with no prior experience and was hired immediately, whilst my partner, a qualified accountant has had more interviews than hot dinners but can't seem to get anywhere. There seems to be no formula - just luck.
Good luck anyway!!


----------



## jalfy

Sarah_P said:


> Hi,
> 
> I couldnt help but feel that I should answer this. I live in Spain (Duquesa) and work in Gibraltar. I am a recruitment consultant in Gibraltar, and my husband works in the online gaming industry.
> 
> To work within the gaming industry you will usually have worked previously within the industry otherwise the companies will not look at you
> 
> You are correct in saying that there are lots of agencies advertising roles for online gaming companies in the UK. Most of the roles are the same roles and are with every agency. What you have to remember is that Gibraltar is about 6km by 2km and has 30,000 registered residents. That is the size of a small town in the UK. Then, on top of that there are all of us that commute every day to work, making the border traffic horrendous.
> 
> All the roles should be live. It is a legal requirement to have only live jobs on your website. Whether or not companies adhere to that .... Our company only have current live jobs on our website.
> 
> Its such a shame that i didnt know about your wife a couple of weeks ago. I have just filled an Insurance Administrator and and Insurance Underwriter role, so yes, they do have those kinds of roles over here.
> 
> If you want any further information, please feel free to contact me directly and i will give you any help that I can with regards to finding work in Gibraltar.





Thanks sarah for the info.

I will certainly contact you in the near future ( WHEN I CAN WORK OUT HOW TO CONTACT YOU DIRECTLY...LOL) for any advice you can give us.

It is greatly apreciated.

Cheers


----------



## xabiaxica

jalfy said:


> Thanks sarah for the info.
> 
> I will certainly contact you in the near future ( WHEN I CAN WORK OUT HOW TO CONTACT YOU DIRECTLY...LOL) for any advice you can give us.
> 
> It is greatly apreciated.
> 
> Cheers


just keep asking questions on the forum - she can answer you here

that's what forums are for


----------



## Sarah_P

jalfy said:


> Thanks sarah for the info.
> 
> I will certainly contact you in the near future ( WHEN I CAN WORK OUT HOW TO CONTACT YOU DIRECTLY...LOL) for any advice you can give us.
> 
> It is greatly apreciated.
> 
> Cheers


Lol - not sure if i am allowed to put my direct details on here .... does anyone know if i am allowed to do that .....? lol:confused2:


----------



## xabiaxica

Sarah_P said:


> Lol - not sure if i am allowed to put my direct details on here .... does anyone know if i am allowed to do that .....? lol:confused2:


no, you're not 

there's a PM facility for regular posters & if you want to advertise the company you work for in the Classifieds section (only) you can upgrade to Premium Membership ( or get them to pay for it)

as you know, you can't advertise or tout for business in the discussion foums though


----------



## AlexK

jalfy said:


> Hi all,
> we are new to this forum & apologise if this has been covered.
> 
> We would like to move to southern spain & work in gibraltar.
> 
> There is alot of agencies advertising for a online gaming company.
> What i would like to know is does anyone know if these jobs actually exist as most agencies in the uk are just a waste of time & advertise jobs just to get a pool of people together for when there is expected vacancies coming up.
> 
> I know it may be best to contact companies direct so if anyone could name a few i would be grateful.
> 
> Also my wife has worked for the last 15 years as a insurance administrator.
> Is there many jobs in that kind of work in gibraltar?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Once your out here, its a whole lot easier to get work - So many people apply for the jobs here from the UK, that how do they know whos a timewaster and a actual candidate - What i would suggest is to get on linked in and facebook, search all the jobs in gibs group, get networking and build it up from there! its awesome here


----------



## jalfy

AlexK said:


> Once your out here, its a whole lot easier to get work - So many people apply for the jobs here from the UK, that how do they know whos a timewaster and a actual candidate - What i would suggest is to get on linked in and facebook, search all the jobs in gibs group, get networking and build it up from there! its awesome here


Yer you are quite right in what you say.
We have decided we will have a 4 week holiday out there to give us a good chance to see different areas where we would like to rent & to see what the job situation is really like (and apply for some) although with having 2 children aged 6 & 8 we would ideally like a job offer first.

We already own a place on the costa blanca so understand it is a lifestyle out there what we would enjoy & already have our NIE numbers.

Thanks to everyone for your kind advice & keep living the dream :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## sadlybroke

For those of you who work in Gibraltar and live in Spain... 

I suppose you pay your health insurance in Gibraltar - it is deducted from your salaries, right? When you need to see the doctor, do you have to go to Gibraltar to see one? Do you drive cars registered in Spain or Gibraltar? Have you had any issues with renting a house/flat in Spain and proving your income from Gibraltar?

If Spain is OK with people working and paying taxes and health/social insurance in Gibraltar but living in its territory, will it be OK with people who work remotely for a UK company, get UK salaries and pay NI contributions to the UK system? I guess not, hence my questions.

Cheers.


----------



## JessicaF

jalfy said:


> Hi all,
> we are new to this forum & apologise if this has been covered.
> 
> We would like to move to southern spain & work in gibraltar.
> 
> There is alot of agencies advertising for a online gaming company.
> What i would like to know is does anyone know if these jobs actually exist as most agencies in the uk are just a waste of time & advertise jobs just to get a pool of people together for when there is expected vacancies coming up.
> 
> I know it may be best to contact companies direct so if anyone could name a few i would be grateful.
> 
> Also my wife has worked for the last 15 years as a insurance administrator.
> Is there many jobs in that kind of work in gibraltar?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi 

I moved over to Spain with my husband and we both found it quite easy to find work in Gibraltar. 

We used a company ******* ****. I applied for a number of roles through the website and a consultant called to discuss the roles in more detail. 


I hope this helps, 

J.


----------



## draken

sadlybroke said:


> For those of you who work in Gibraltar and live in Spain...
> 
> I suppose you pay your health insurance in Gibraltar - it is deducted from your salaries, right? When you need to see the doctor, do you have to go to Gibraltar to see one? Do you drive cars registered in Spain or Gibraltar? Have you had any issues with renting a house/flat in Spain and proving your income from Gibraltar?
> 
> If Spain is OK with people working and paying taxes and health/social insurance in Gibraltar but living in its territory, will it be OK with people who work remotely for a UK company, get UK salaries and pay NI contributions to the UK system? I guess not, hence my questions.
> 
> Cheers.


Health insurance: You have the Gibraltarian NHS system, and the Gibraltarian hospital. For any specialised cases you visit hospitals in Spain. Everything is covered by the Gib health system. The contribution you pay per month is similar to what you pay in the UK. The only slight issue is that you have to speak Spanish if you want to visit a Spanish hospital. Most companies have a really good private insurance plan though. Also the coast is full of private clinics with English/German speaking doctors.

Car situation: You can get a Gibraltarian car only if you are a resident of Gibraltar. As rents are pretty expensive on the rock a lot of people just live in Spain and drive Spanish licensed cars.

House: The only issue you would have is opening a bank account as most Spanish banks are not too happy to open you a free bank account without being 100% sure that your salary will be paid there. If you open the first one it should be downhill from then on. A lot of landlords prefer cash in hand (tax reasons) 

As for your last question I would suggest that you open a Gibraltarian company and then that company could be contracted by your existing employer. So you can work remotely as the CEO or Director of it. Although still not 100% legit as you need to become an autonomo to work remotely from Spain and pay Spanish tax and NI but a lot of people do that as it is estimated that Gibraltar has more companies than residents. Also it is a law in most European countries that in case you work in that country more than 183 days per year you have to pay local tax and NI.


----------



## steve brooker

ive moved to santa margarita, from london. my girlfriend got a job in gibraltar, through an agency, and i will be doing the same thing very soon. 
yes most of the jobs are in the gaming industry, but they would be.

oh and my girlfriends job is a web designer for a gaming company


----------



## vladidesivanesa

*low skill work in Gibreltar and wages*

Hello to everybody.Can anyone share information about how is the situation in working like cleaner,hotel stuff,dish washer,helper,worker....and any kind of work that don't need special skills or education?Is there in Gibreltar that kind of jobs at all,and if there are,what are the wages approximately?Can I find job like this on inernet?
Any information about job situation there will be helpful.
Thank you all in advance


----------



## sgje2010

We move out to Southern Spain (Manilva) in late August (flights booked now woo hoo) and I have already been in touch with a recruitment agency. I was given lots of valuable advice from the contact there and started my job search straight away.

I subscribed to the Gibraltar Chronicle (£14.99 per month and I get the full paper, including the classified ads so see any jobs listed there. I check my ever growing list of recruitment agencies for new listings every couple of days too.

My daughter will also be looking for work in Gibraltar but as she is just leaving college, she has limited work skills. She has been working part time alongside college in a pub. She started as a pot washer and within 18 months now cooks full meals and creates all the deserts!! Proper little work horse so with her reference, I think she will be ok.

I think the key to any job search is to commit to it and give it everything you have. Dogged determination usually always pays off eventually.


----------



## sgje2010

Sarah_P said:


> Hi,
> 
> I couldnt help but feel that I should answer this. I live in Spain (Duquesa) and work in Gibraltar. I am a recruitment consultant in Gibraltar, and my husband works in the online gaming industry.
> 
> To work within the gaming industry you will usually have worked previously within the industry otherwise the companies will not look at you
> 
> You are correct in saying that there are lots of agencies advertising roles for online gaming companies in the UK. Most of the roles are the same roles and are with every agency. What you have to remember is that Gibraltar is about 6km by 2km and has 30,000 registered residents. That is the size of a small town in the UK. Then, on top of that there are all of us that commute every day to work, making the border traffic horrendous.
> 
> All the roles should be live. It is a legal requirement to have only live jobs on your website. Whether or not companies adhere to that .... Our company only have current live jobs on our website.
> 
> Its such a shame that i didnt know about your wife a couple of weeks ago. I have just filled an Insurance Administrator and and Insurance Underwriter role, so yes, they do have those kinds of roles over here.
> 
> If you want any further information, please feel free to contact me directly and i will give you any help that I can with regards to finding work in Gibraltar.


I would certainly be appreciative of a chat with you Sarah. Any tips would be great.


----------

